
Scylla Cloud: The Fastest NoSQL Database as a Managed Service - uberdru
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/04/09/introducing-scylla-cloud/
======
PeterCorless
What cloud-based NoSQL services do you use presently, and why do you like it?

------
vanguard_space
Multi-DC and HA

------
Phazerstostun
del

~~~
biggestdummy
Fair notice: I work at Scylla. There's a whitepaper that compares Scylla vs
Dynamo on performance, functionality and price. [https://www.scylladb.com/wp-
content/uploads/comp-scylladb-vs...](https://www.scylladb.com/wp-
content/uploads/comp-scylladb-vs-dynamodb.pdf)

